# My Cholita



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Henry shared this design with us a while ago and it looked like it was right up my alley. I didn't give it a great finish because of my still weak hands, but I still like the looks of it -- rather rustic.
This is my little rural Panamanian Cholita (sounds like a girl's name, doesn't it?)










And since Henry posed his with a Jungle Hunter, so did I.









I think I'll strap it up with some nice smooth 1/2-inch gum rubber bands tomorrow.









Thanks Henry. I really like this design. Nice feel to it, and quite pocketable too!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm honored, and yours looks better than mine. This one is becoming my favorite shooter.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

No way that looks better than yours, Henry. But thanks.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

DH you ought to try some 107/105 rubber bands. I just shot my new Camo Moose from M_J and it is so easy to draw but still throws a marble pretty good. I think that might be something worth pursuing with your hand issue.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Jump, you are 100% correct. I forgot, I have some 105's sitting around unused from Bane. I also had a set of 107's from him that I loved. They're broke now. I want to get more but have a lot of rubber in stock to use up before buying any more. Thanks for reminding me, bud!


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

DH, I may be able to hook you up with the good ones so you don't have to go and buy 5 million 107's in bulk to get the good price .......

Just let me know and I think we will have some things to exchange...









Cheers - John


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

BaneofSmallGame said:


> DH, I may be able to hook you up with the good ones so you don't have to go and buy 5 million 107's in bulk to get the good price .......
> 
> Just let me know and I think we will have some things to exchange...
> 
> ...


Okay, John. I have to work tonight, but a trade is gonna be made. Watch your pm box!


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

No problem, I'm easy as Sunday morning.......and slow









I have to get busy this weekend crafting some slingshots, so a trade with just bands will be a luxury









Cheers - John


----------

